# Looking for basing slate UPDATE: perfect match for GW slate found!



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

As I work through painting and basing stuff, I'm starting to run out of the small basing slate (from the GW 40K basing kit) that is the main part of the basing scheme I use. I'm loath to buy the whole basing kit every time just to get one small tub of slate (I've never used the other bits that come with the kit); does anyone know of a good place to get small basing slate that'll match with the GW stuff? I've had a hunt on Ebay but the pictures on there aren't too informative...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

You could try B&Q, obviously the bag would be HUGE! but they cost next to nothing and you could make a nice feature in your garden with the left overs:wink:


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Pay attention to the gardens you walk past when out and about, gardens with slate in them often have several pieces that have found there way onto the footpath and are therefore free. Liberal application of a hammer to the slate (after palcing it in a bag or envelope) can reduce the slate to the size you require.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, but I've already checked garden centre-type places; their stuff is all way too big. I was thinking maybe along the lines of railway modelling scenery or something?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah Svart, that's my recommendation. Woodland scenics might have a product to meet your needs.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i had the same problem but i went to a garden centre got there slate, which was big and got a hammer on to it and broke it up to smaller peices and it worked really well lookes exactly the same once painted and i prob got enought to last me for a looooong time .


----------



## AG. (Sep 28, 2010)

Strange Dude said:


> Pay attention to the gardens you walk past when out and about, gardens with slate in them often have several pieces that have found there way onto the footpath and are therefore free. Liberal application of a hammer to the slate (after palcing it in a bag or envelope) can reduce the slate to the size you require.


That isn't how the law works.

>_>

<_<

Just so you know.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Kickboxers spot on, slate break really easily, garden centre slate, transfer to a box + hammer will give you the little bits you need at rock bottom prices

Warning Wear googles when smashing the slate, small bits are want to fly out all over the place, you don't want to injure yourself


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

A good trick I saw for rocky areas was using bark.. Gnarly bark looks quite good as rocks (when painted) and can easily be broken into nicer, smaller sizes.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Slightly necro-tastic, but I've found almost a perfect match at a model shop in town (*Gee Dee Models*, if you're in or near Nottingham): *Javis' Extra Fine Granite*. This stuff is pretty much a dead match for the GW fine basing slate - I took my dwindling tub of that in with me to make sure of a match - and comes in a nice big huge-Death-Guard-horde-friendly bag which will keep you going for ages.


_____


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I had the same problem, I'm glad you found some to replace it, I have also used some of the Gale force 9 stuff before, they make rubber ones which you can break into the correct size


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Still think you should have been raiding gardens in the dead of night, tights on head, stealing all the slate you could for hammer treatment.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Keep on the look out for roofers that are reroofing houses with slate. Most of these guys will let you take what you need of the shingles that get replaced for free. Then take a hammer to them that is what I did. 1 shingle will fill up at 5-10 gw base kits boxes.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

I have slate, big pieces, broken down pieces, kilos of the stuff. If anyone wants it, send me a PM!


----------

